# iphone sous linux avec rhythmbox



## ludo251 (4 Août 2010)

Bonjour, j'ai un iphone 3gs 32 Go, je suis sous linux j'utilise rhythmbox pour synchroniser 
mes musique. Mais le souci comme sous itune, je mais un dossier exemple nrj hit 2010,
et enfaite quand je vais dans les albums au lieu de voir un album et plusieurs artistes dedans 
il me fait comme si c'était plusieurs albums alors sa me saoule comment la réorganiser.
merci d'avance pour vos réponses


----------



## Gr3gZZ (4 Août 2010)

Je te conseille d'écrire ton sujet en essayant de nous faire comprendre ton problème et non deviner.


----------



## ludo251 (4 Août 2010)

J'ai un iphone 3gs 32 Go, je suis sous linux (ubuntu) et j'utilise rhythmbox (logiciel équivalent a windows
média player) pour synchroniser mes musiques (jusque la tout va bien?) . Mais le souci comme sous itune (que se soie l'un ou l'autre itune, rhytmhbox) , je mais un dossier de musiques (album) exemple: nrj hit only summer 2010.
Et enfaite quand je vais dans les albums de mon iphone (ipod)  au lieu de voir un album (nrj hit only summer 2010), et plusieurs artistes dedans.
Il me marque nrj hit only summer 2010 Muse, nrj hit only summer 2010 King kouduro. Alors sa me saoule comment réorganiser les dossiers. Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## Anthony (4 Août 2010)

Ca fait une éternité que je n'ai rebooté le PC sous Ubuntu, je vais regarder. Mais Rhythmbox reconnaît ton iPhone ?


----------



## Gr3gZZ (4 Août 2010)

ludo251 a dit:


> J'ai un iphone 3gs 32 Go, je suis sous linux (ubuntu) et j'utilise rhythmbox (logiciel équivalent a windows
> média player) pour synchroniser mes musiques (jusque la tout va bien?) . Mais le souci comme sous itune (que se soie l'un ou l'autre itune, rhytmhbox) , je mais un dossier de musiques (album) exemple: nrj hit only summer 2010.
> Et enfaite quand je vais dans les albums de mon iphone (ipod)  au lieu de voir un album (nrj hit only summer 2010), et plusieurs artistes dedans.
> Il me marque nrj hit only summer 2010 Muse, nrj hit only summer 2010 King kouduro. Alors sa me saoule comment réorganiser les dossiers. Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.




T'en fais pas, je connais bien linux (et je parle pas de NoobUbuntu) c'est juste que les messages bourrés de fautes non merci.


----------

